# A new low?



## djyamyam (Jun 11, 2010)

If this auction passes ROFR, I'm thinking this is a new low for a platinum ownerhip. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330440053135&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 11, 2010)

Amazing deal someone may get on that one.


----------



## JDHPE (Jun 12, 2010)

Yes, this would be a great deal... but this past Monday I was at an owner's update and was told by the first and second salespersons that there was no 7K inventory for Karen Ave.

So I would be extremely surprised to see this one pass ROFR.


----------



## pathways25 (Jun 12, 2010)

JDHPE said:


> Yes, this would be a great deal... but this past Monday I was at an owner's update and was told by the first and second salespersons that there was no 7K inventory for Karen Ave.
> 
> So I would be extremely surprised to see this one pass ROFR.



I'm the one that got it, so I've got my fingers crossed...


----------



## djyamyam (Jun 12, 2010)

jeromechen said:


> I'm the one that got it, so I've got my fingers crossed...



Good luck.  Once you know one way or the other, please report back.


----------



## bevans (Jun 12, 2010)

I have been wondering how HGVC goes about selling a unit at a resort that has no active sales force. I can see why they buy actively selling locations but in the case of Karen there is none. I mean do they take them in ROFR and then place them with people like Seth and Judy or do they market on their own? Curt


----------



## travelguy (Jun 12, 2010)

bevans said:


> I have been wondering how HGVC goes about selling a unit at a resort that has no active sales force. I can see why they buy actively selling locations but in the case of Karen there is none. I mean do they take them in ROFR and then place them with people like Seth and Judy or do they market on their own? Curt



I received a phone solicitation from HGVC sales two days ago that pitched availability at all three Vegas resorts (Strip, Flamingo and Karen).  The only difference the salesperson made was that the Flamingo inventory was "limited".  Based on that call, it would appear that HGVC is directly selling these units.

I always delcine these offers but noticed that the offer this year was for a *TWO *hour sales presentation instead of the normal 45 minutes.  Also the rates netted to about $0 for 4 nights in Vegas while NY 57th netted to about $300 for 3 nights IIRC.

FWIW, the HGVC sales folks are always very professional and respectable which is the only reason I take their calls.


----------



## poorguy (Jun 12, 2010)

bevans said:


> I have been wondering how HGVC goes about selling a unit at a resort that has no active sales force. I can see why they buy actively selling locations but in the case of Karen there is none. I mean do they take them in ROFR and then place them with people like Seth and Judy or do they market on their own? Curt



I just recently closed on HGVC Sea World thru Judy.  She mentioned at one point that it was inventory she got from Hilton.  I never asked, but assumed it was one they bought back through ROFR.  Interesting thing was that the seller on all the paperwork was another couple, not Hilton.  If Hilton exercises ROFR do they not bother to transfer the ownership back to Hilton?


----------



## DEROS (Jun 12, 2010)

Sale! Sale! Sale!  That is the key word.  If you are selling a Hawaii HGVC TS for say $50,000 for 8400pts but the gut feeling you get from the buyer is, it is to expensive or I live in the mainland and only come to hawaii every 5-10 years, you switch to a cheaper or closer location, like Las Vegas or Florida.  Then use the points are points angle.

Example:  If you ever go into Nordstrom and ask to see a pair of shoes, they will come out with 3-4 other similar shoes to try on.  Always give options to the buyer.

Deros


----------



## jnjn (Jun 12, 2010)

bevans said:


> I have been wondering how HGVC goes about selling a unit at a resort that has no active sales force. I can see why they buy actively selling locations but in the case of Karen there is none. I mean do they take them in ROFR and then place them with people like Seth and Judy or do they market on their own? Curt



When I did the sales preview at the strip location and was not biting at the full price units there,  I was offered a "buyback" for the Karen location.  This could be where some of the ROFR units go as well.


----------



## levatino (Jun 12, 2010)

So many ROFR have been much higher.  This one will be interesting!  keeping fingers crossed for you!


----------



## jin (Jun 13, 2010)

levatino said:


> So many ROFR have been much higher.  This one will be interesting!  keeping fingers crossed for you!



I got a 7000 pt Karen Ave that passed ROFR for $6942 last month, but this is 30% less!  I hope it passes (I think!  )


----------



## bevans (Jun 13, 2010)

Part of the reason I just bought this location recently was not having to wait through the ROFR process. The first Hilton I bought was through Seth and after waiting maybe a month or so Hilton took it. Luckily Seth found another one almost immediately for the same money and it went through okay. Waiting through the process is a bit annoying. I am hoping that since there is no ROFR at the Flamingo this closing will be much faster. Curt   http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I do not know why the url does not work properly as it does in my June 6 thread in this Hilton Forum.


----------



## yumdrey (Jun 13, 2010)

Wow, that is great price!
I bought Karen Ave. for $6,400 last year, passed ROFR and it was the lowest so far, I think  
Please keep us updated on this, and good luck to you!


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jun 13, 2010)

jeromechen said:


> I'm the one that got it, so I've got my fingers crossed...



Good Luck!!  I hope you get it and welcome to HGVC.


----------



## HGVCLover (Jun 17, 2010)

yumdrey said:


> Wow, that is great price!
> I bought Karen Ave. for $6,400 last year, passed ROFR and it was the lowest so far, I think
> Please keep us updated on this, and good luck to you!



I just closed on a HGVC Flamingo 4800 points for $4000.


----------



## yumdrey (Jun 17, 2010)

HGVCLover said:


> I just closed on a HGVC Flamingo 4800 points for $4000.



There were couple under $4000 for 4800 packages on ebay before. But 7000 points packages are sold for higher price/points than 4800 points. Or at least it did so far.
Flamingo has no ROFR, so if you find a seller who is eager to sell for "very low", you don't have to worry about buy back.
So far, I've never heard Hilton exercised ROFR for Karen Ave, 7000 points package, and it is interesting to hear if it would pass ROFR or not.


----------



## GTLINZ (Jun 17, 2010)

HGVCLover said:


> I just closed on a HGVC Flamingo 4800 points for $4000.



I have seen quite a few bay club 4800 point packages selling in the hundreds. I know the maint fee is higher, but it sure seems the value of our units is really tanking the last year. I paid around $8000 for a 4800 point unit at SeaWorld in 2005 and it had held most of it's value until this year. 

Is this completely due to the economy, or has BlackStone simply decided to stop protecting unit values?


----------



## amisco (Jun 19, 2010)

*Hilton Club NY - 7000 points -eBay $4,650???!*

I just won the bidding on a 7000 point Hilton Club NY for $4650!?....  I have doubts that it will pass ROFR but this is an incredible deal if it does.  It also illustrates the weakness in the Timeshare market right now.  I already own a 9000 point unit at this property.. this would allow for more opportunity to share the property with friends..and longer stays.  Keep your fingers crossed for me.

Cheers


----------



## yumdrey (Jun 19, 2010)

GTLINZ said:


> I have seen quite a few bay club 4800 point packages selling in the hundreds. I know the maint fee is higher, but it sure seems the value of our units is really tanking the last year. I paid around $8000 for a 4800 point unit at SeaWorld in 2005 and it had held most of it's value until this year.
> 
> Is this completely due to the economy, or has BlackStone simply decided to stop protecting unit values?



Bay club is an "affiliated" resort, and always affiliated resorts are sold lower than true HGVC resorts. Also, there was an announcement about special assessment for Bay club this year, that's why there are many resales on market now.
Most Hilton buy backs are 7000 points packages, especially for Hawaii resorts and LV strip location where there are still active sales.


----------



## yumdrey (Jun 19, 2010)

amisco said:


> I just won the bidding on a 7000 point Hilton Club NY for $4650!?....  I have doubts that it will pass ROFR but this is an incredible deal if it does.  It also illustrates the weakness in the Timeshare market right now.  I already own a 9000 point unit at this property.. this would allow for more opportunity to share the property with friends..and longer stays.  Keep your fingers crossed for me.
> 
> Cheers



I have been watching that auction on ebay, I thought it didn't meet reserve??
Was seller Judy K (Remax)?
Anyway, if it passes ROFR, it is a great price!


----------



## amisco (Jun 19, 2010)

*Hilton Club NY 7000 Point*

This was a no reserve auction.... Judy had one that didn't meet the reserve.  We will just have to wait to see if this makes it through ROFR.


----------



## GTLINZ (Jun 19, 2010)

yumdrey said:


> Bay club is an "affiliated" resort, and always affiliated resorts are sold lower than true HGVC resorts. Also, there was an announcement about special assessment for Bay club this year, that's why there are many resales on market now.
> Most Hilton buy backs are 7000 points packages, especially for Hawaii resorts and LV strip location where there are still active sales.



That makes sense if there is a special assessment. But it seems I have seen a few 4800 SeaWorld packages go below $3000 also ...


----------



## djyamyam (Jul 17, 2010)

pathways25 said:


> I'm the one that got it, so I've got my fingers crossed...





amisco said:


> I just won the bidding on a 7000 point Hilton Club NY for $4650!?....  I have doubts that it will pass ROFR but this is an incredible deal if it does.  It also illustrates the weakness in the Timeshare market right now.  I already own a 9000 point unit at this property.. this would allow for more opportunity to share the property with friends..and longer stays.  Keep your fingers crossed for me.
> 
> Cheers



So do you have any updates to let us know if these passed ROFR?


----------



## amisco (Jul 18, 2010)

*No word yet...*

I checked with my closing company last week and they hadn't heard anything on the ROFR.  I heard that the individual who handles this was out of the office last week.  I expect to hear this week.  I believe that if they do not respond within 30 days that the transaction can go forward.   Will update when I get definitive information.


----------



## JM48 (Jul 18, 2010)

*" I believe that if they do not respond within 30 days that the transaction can go forward. "*

 Not true you need a definite yes or no from Hilton.

 The closing companies often blame Hilton for the long process but in fact it usually them just dragging their feet. 

 JM


----------



## GregT (Jul 18, 2010)

GTLINZ said:


> That makes sense if there is a special assessment. But it seems I have seen a few 4800 SeaWorld packages go below $3000 also ...



That's interesting that a 4,800 Sea World would go lower than an LV?  Any reason?  The MFs aren't that different?

Thanks!


----------



## amisco (Jul 19, 2010)

*Hilton Club NY - 7000 points -eBay $4,650 - Passed ROFR*

You might be as surprised as me..but I just heard from my closing company that they received the verbal notification that my purchase of the Hilton Club - 7000 point property has passed ROFR.


----------



## Elster (Jul 19, 2010)

thats pretty impressive....at around 67c a point thats the lowest ive ever seen for a platinum week.. I thought I was doing well in the UK, where I picked up a Gold week for around 40c a point but  with the same MF as yours I'd have loved to have snapped this up...

excellent deal

welcome to HGVC


----------



## yumdrey (Jul 19, 2010)

amisco said:


> You might be as surprised as me..but I just heard from my closing company that they received the verbal notification that my purchase of the Hilton Club - 7000 point property has passed ROFR.



Congrats!
Also, thank you for sharing good info with us!!


----------



## amisco (Jul 19, 2010)

*Actually the MF on this are MUCH higher*



Elster said:


> thats pretty impressive....at around 67c a point thats the lowest ive ever seen for a platinum week.. I thought I was doing well in the UK, where I picked up a Gold week for around 40c a point but  with the same MF as yours I'd have loved to have snapped this up...
> 
> excellent deal
> 
> welcome to HGVC




Thanks for the note... however you should know that the Hilton Club NY unit has a MF of over $2K and that 7000 points get you a studio for a week in high season...(it New York what can I say).  Still a good deal.


----------



## spikemike007 (Jul 19, 2010)

*How low can it go - LOWER!*

7000 point platinum Las Vegas Karen Ave went last night for $4921. see url:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380249168743&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT[/url]


----------



## pathways25 (Jul 19, 2010)

spikemike007 said:


> 7000 point platinum Las Vegas Karen Ave went last night for $4921. see url:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380249168743&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT[/url]



I got this one too!  We'll have to see if it passes ROFR...


----------



## allenh91801 (Jul 19, 2010)

pathways25 said:


> I got this one too!  We'll have to see if it passes ROFR...



Ahhhh... So it was you who beat me last minute.  Congrats!

Allen


----------



## spikemike007 (Jul 19, 2010)

*How low can it go?*

I've run out of money buying HGVC TS's on the way down (like the stock market) moving to Starwood next


----------



## GregT (Jul 20, 2010)

GregT said:


> That's interesting that a 4,800 Sea World would go lower than an LV?  Any reason?  The MFs aren't that different?
> 
> Thanks!



Hey, I'm quoting myself?  Sorry..... 

Just curious if there was any reason that one 4,800 point package (Sea World) might go for less than $3,000 but nobody has seen an LV package go that low?

Thanks very much!

Greg


----------



## letsgosteelers (Jul 28, 2010)

what was the special assessment @ Bay Club and how do you find out which properties are "affiliates"....?

tks!


----------

